# [Neuer Laptop] Festplatte wird nicht erkannt



## nicok (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

mein Vater hat sich heute einen neuen "Billig-Laptop" für 400 Euro gekauft.
Der Laptop hat kein OS draufinstalliert.

Okai ich also hab erstmal die Orgrinal  WindowsXP CD eingelegt und über die auch gebootet.
Dann bekomm ich aber die Meldung das keine Festplatte erkannt wurde.

Also hab ich mir gedacht die HDD ist nich formatiert und deswegen wird sie auch nicht erkannt .
Also Paragon 5.5 Festplattenmanger eingeworfen und die Fesplatte auf NTFS formatiert.

Danch wieder Windows CD rein aber auch diesmal wird die HDD nicht erkannt =(

Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Was kann ich tuen? Ist es vllt ein Hardware-Fehler? Das komische ist nämlich das im BIOS die Festplatte angezeigt wird (In Paragon auch)

Nochmal angemerkt:
Der Laptop wurde ohne vorinstalliertes Betriebssystem gekauft!


----------



## smileyml (23. Februar 2009)

Dann ist es sicher eine SATA-Festplatte und der Rechner ist Vista-Ready. Da stellt sich XP erstmal etwas an.
Zwei Ideen dazu von meiner Seite:
1. SATA-Treiber der Festplatte bzw. des Mainboards suchen und bei der Installation bzw. Vorbereitung dieser mit angeben.
2. Schau doch erstmal ob du im Bios nicht auf einen "ide Mode" umstellen kannst. (So konnte ich den Downgrade letztlich bewerkstelligen.) Google liefert zum Thema auch noch entsprechendes.

Grüße Marco


----------



## nicok (23. Februar 2009)

Danke, ja es ist tatsächlich eine Sata1-Festplatte.


Ich schau grad in meinem BIOS rum. 
Leider konnte ich unter google noch nichts brauchbares finden (Google Dork?)

Vllt kann jemand mit den Begriffen was anfangen:

S-ATA Mode
IDE Channel

Muss ich da vllt etwas verstellen?


----------



## PC Heini (24. Februar 2009)

Grüss Dich

Wähle den IDE Channel und dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## nicok (24. Februar 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Nach etwas rumprobieren hab ich es geschafft.


----------

